# Jig needed...



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm hoping I'm making this more complicated than it should be (which I tend to do when left to my own devices).

My jointer is a POS and has finally gone kaput on me. I need to flatten some boards now - approx. 6-8" wide.
I am not very adept with my hand planes yet (still practicing), so that's not really an option as of now.

What I've got in my head is some sort of router jig. If I'm thinking right, I should be able to set up 2 guide rails on each side of the board and lower the bit down to the desired depth and rout away until the board is flat. It sounds like it would take some time to do, but seems like it would work in theory.

Is this reasonable or is there a better way to go about it?

-Lucas


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I've had a similiar thought.*

I have wondered what I would do if I had no jointer, if I was on a job site, or the workpiece was wider than my jointer. A couple of rails, the router on a short adjustable cross platform to cover the width and a means to secure the work piece between the rails, hot glue, wedges, cams, .....the powered version  would have a threaded rod the length of the rails, garage door opener,or redi-rod, and a slow speed drill motor to turn it. Set it and forget it, the Ronco, method. Ear protection would be good. A creative mind and too many tools always means trouble.:yes: bill


----------



## glassyeyes (Mar 25, 2009)

*Router as jointer*

It works, in theory. I made a little one, years ago. It was hard getting the top edges of the jig exactly in the same plane, and the router had to be shimmed so that the bit cut exactly level. If you install a series of 1/2" strips 1/2" apart on the bottom of the board holding the router, and use a bit wider than an inch, it'll give you a guide that will overcome the tendency of the router to wander through the wood.

I gave it up because the materials I used weren't durable enough and because it didn't stay flat enough, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't work for the short term.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Lucas54 said:


> Is this reasonable or is there a better way to go about it?


Your router idea is commonly used by us who process large crotch slabs and the like. But it's over kill for smaller boards like you're talking about. 

Build a planer sled. It needs to be longer on both the infeed and outfeed side as the longest board you'll plane. If you are planing 4' boards you need a 10' bed. Infeed+outfeed+planer width+a little extra. 

OR, you could use this design I have never tried it but it looks quick and easy. There's a little more to mine and it has more capabilitites but this one will do most what you need I bet. 

I joint the flat face with my planer because most of the boards I want to joint are too wide for a jointer that I can afford (a 20" wide planer would be awesome eh but c'mon), so I started using my planer bed exclusively. It doesn't work for edge jointing but I prefer a router and straightedge for edge jointing anyway.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about his concept?*

The guys over at www.routerforums.com are always talking about "router skis" so I finally saw a picture and I think this is a great idea.:thumbsup: I don't know why it's a snow thing skis, sleds etc but with skis you don't need a sled! Just a fairly flat surface a little longer than the plank you want to flatten, like a workbench top. Secure the workpiece after shimming/leveling with a dab or two of hot glue. Then set the router bit to remove the cup/twist/warp/wedge etc. and run it up and down until all the offending material is removed.
The skis are easy to make and should be adjustable off the surface for different height workpieces. They also reccommend their use for template bushings, just secure the workpiece and the attached template. and route away! :yes: http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13557-okay-ive-finally-got-skis.html :smile: bill
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...579-okay-ive-finally-got-skis-p1010029_01.jpg


----------

